# What string gauges for Drop G for a 27" scale?



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know this has "somewhat" been covered.

I did do my research and read that the ideal gauges would be 9-13-17-24-33-45-70.

I have never known much about tension. For feel I normally use GHS DYL which are 12, 15, 24, 32, 40, 52. When they're out of stock I use GHS 12-52 which are 12, 16, 19, 28, 38, 52. This is on my Six string 25.5" scale for Drop C or Drop Bb.

I suppose that's fairly loose? I'd like to keep the feel the same on my 7 string, however I do want proper gauges for my guitar and tuning.

Also another issue is the nut might not fit a .70 string and I'm not sure if I want to go around hacking up my guitar to make it fit.

With that being said would you still recommend the 9-13-17-24-33-45-70?

What if the 70 doesn't fit then what?


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd say a set of 11-14-19p-30-40-52-68 would fit rather well for the same tension as the GHS DYL (18.5, 16.25, 22.3, 22.3, 19, 14lbs tension from thin to thick strings on your set, 17.5, 16, 18.4, 22.3, 23.4, 19.6, 15.3lbs tension in the same order.)

The nut should fit an 0.68, if not an 0.70-0.74.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Do you know if 14 lbs or 15.3lbs would be the "correct" tension for my scale length and tuning regardless of feel?

Or is "correct" tension also another subjective topic?

I have alot more research to do obviously but I couldnt find the answer by searching and that mega thread has like 353 pages lol.


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Mar 25, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you know if 14 lbs or 15.3lbs would be the "correct" tension for my scale length and tuning regardless of feel?
> 
> ...



That's entirely subjective (depends how stiff you like your strings) depending on what you're doing. Stiffer strings make it so that it's harder to make your notes go sharp by hitting the notes hard, but at the same time bends and solos become harder. Slinky strings (10-13lbs of tension) are good for soloing on the higher strings, but you have the notes going sharp issue. Hence the Hybrid Slinky sets (9-11-16-26-36-46) for E Standard tuning: 13.12, 11, 14.66lbs on the E to G strings, then 18.39, 19.52 and 17.47lbs of tension on the D to low E strings for stiffer chords, where hard picking really lets them ring out.

I use Stringulator (By someone on SS.org, incidentally!) which is here: Stringulator

It's mostly accurate, and calculates for Kalium (CK) strings, D'Addario/Ernie Ball/GHS strings (DA) and is, to my experience, VERY accurate. It also does bass!

I'm a fan of semi-slinky strings (15-18lbs tension) which give me the best of both worlds: it lets me pick without notes going too sharp, but at the same time bends and such aren't difficult either!

For Drop G# I'm going to be using 10-13-17-26-36-46-68 on a Skervie Astilla 7 24-3/4 > 27" scale, and they give me the tensions as follows:

D4# 0.010: 13.6
A3# 0.013: 13.29 
F3# 0.017: 14.75
C3# 0.026: 16.87
G2#0.036: 18.43
D2#0.46: 16.97
G1#0.68: 17.21

Nice and stiff on the bottom strings while still allowing for solo goodness.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn I want that guitar 

Is there a chart anywhere that explains the octaves?
For example G1, D2, ect


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 26, 2014)

ive been playing drop G for years and i get the best results with buying an ernie ball not even pack (12-56) and buying an 8 string pack and using the .74 for the low g. and if a string breaks you have backup strings to hold you over.


----------



## Oreo-Tan (Mar 26, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Damn I want that guitar
> 
> Is there a chart anywhere that explains the octaves?
> For example G1, D2, ect




At every C, the octave increases the note after if going up, or goes down the moment you hit the C.


C4
B4
A4
G4
F4
E4
D4
C3

And so on.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Apr 5, 2014)

Any other opinions?

Also what are some good companies.

I haven't heard of Kakuim/Circle K until recently.

But they would cost $15 shipped for 1 pack.

That seems a bit high and so far, for me their customer service is subpar.

Are their string really that good? Any others out there?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd go with an 11-52 set and at least a 68 on the bottom. I used to use that for drop Ab on my 7620, which has a standard scale, so the tension would be the same as you in drop G on a 27"


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 5, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Damn I want that guitar
> 
> Is there a chart anywhere that explains the octaves?
> For example G1, D2, ect


I go with a G1 70 or 75 string. Howevery D2 I can't help you there.


----------

